
Ask HN: How did you come up with a domain name/name for your company? - thisismyhnuser
I am really struggling to come up with a name for a new company I am working on. Most of the names I&#x27;ve come up with are taken by squatters asking for a crapton for the url. How did you come up with your company&#x27;s name&#x2F;domain name?
======
boznz
Damn annoying but just keep going through whois, you'll get one eventually.

<TIN-FOIL-HAT>I often wonder that if you do enter a domain name and its free
then it gets sent to a list of ones to squat on. Probably just paranoia but it
happened once to me several years back and suspicious ever since.</TIN-FOIL-
HAT>

